# New Member - looking to sell a compound



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

Check out the rules stickies. They'll explain the classified requirements.

Welcome to ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Edgar_27.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.

Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Welcome from Mn


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome from KS


----------



## DTBowman (3 mo ago)

Welcome from Socal!


----------



## hydro556 (2 mo ago)

Not familiar with that brand but welcome


----------



## OleDave (2 mo ago)

Welcome from Ky


----------



## sroth277 (3 mo ago)

Welcome man, you’ll need 20 posts before you can start utilizing the classifieds. Spend a little time on it and you can knock it out pretty quick.


----------



## Kbontjes1991 (Sep 8, 2018)

welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## vortac (Feb 2, 2021)

welcome


----------



## Nick2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

Welcome from KY!


----------



## IcemanVA (Oct 22, 2015)

Welcome from NOVA


----------



## Edgar_27 (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the welcome all!


----------



## Kevinkent1995 (Jun 19, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Roblj4 (Oct 10, 2017)

Edgar_27 said:


> Just got gifted a sweet Xpedition Mako X compound that doesn't seem to fit my needs. Was referred to this place to find all things archery as well as a place to potentially buy/sell/trade!
> 
> Would love to figure out how to make an official listing. Any help/conversation around it would be appreciated!


Unfortunately, it looks like you have to get to 20 posts before you can post things for sale.


----------



## Jpiro (2 mo ago)

Edgar_27 said:


> Just got gifted a sweet Xpedition Mako X compound that doesn't seem to fit my needs. Was referred to this place to find all things archery as well as a place to potentially buy/sell/trade!
> 
> Would love to figure out how to make an official listing. Any help/conversation around it would be appreciated!


Welcome to AT. All of the forum rules are in the, "Welcome! New user forum" tab under, "Forum Rules". The rules explain what is required before you can use the marketplace.


----------

